# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Vrouwen met PCOS en Overgewicht: help mee aan de zorg door deze enquete

## Maxine6

Heb je Polycysteus Ovarium Syndroom (PCOS) en Overgewicht? Help dan de zorg voor vrouwen met PCOS en overgewicht te verbeteren door mee te doen aan deze enquete:
Link: http://www.thesistools.com/web/?id=143316 

Voor vragen/klachten en opmerkingen, kun je terecht bij:
[email protected]

Hartelijke groet,
Jessica Damhuis

----------

